# Beefsteakers



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone know what they are really called? We pick them about the same time as morels. Have found some as big as my hand and larger. My dad has always just called them beefsteakers, but when I talk about them noone seems to know wht they are.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i've only heard them called beefsteaks


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The "beefsteaks" scientific name is Gyromitra. There are several species of gyromitra, such as esculenta, korfii, carolinana etc. The esculentas are commonly mistaken for morels. I would not advise anyone to eat one of these.

Check this web page out

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm still amazed at the amount of people every year that still come on the mushroom boards interested in and probably planning on eating beefsteaks.

You'd think the word would be getting around to most people by now that they are poisonous. Then again I can't convince my uncle not to eat them because of course "he has been for years".


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been eating them since I was a kid. They are one of my favorite mushrooms. I just wanted to know if anyone else picked them. I have looked in several books and talked to a biologist who said they are not poisonous but some people are highly allergic to them. I am going to try some oysters and puffballs this year as well. Anyone pick those?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> I'm still amazed at the amount of people every year that still come on the mushroom boards interested in and probably planning on eating beefsteaks.
> 
> You'd think the word would be getting around to most people by now that they are poisonous. Then again I can't convince my uncle not to eat them because of course "he has been for years".


Unfortunaltly people can eat them for years and have no side effects then one day eat them and die. Likewise, someone can eat them for the first time and then that is their last. Is it worth the risk? I prefer to kick them like a football on a tee so hopefully no one comes accross that one and makes the mistake.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

More info here
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/gyromitra_esculenta.html

And of the thousands of Mushrooms in North America they are included
as one of the 5 known to cause Death.
Many people have eaten them for years only to one day have them as 
there last meal.

*Mushrooms known to cause Death in Northeastern North America: -- photos* 
1. Amanita virosa AG 551 
2. Amanita phalloides AG 543 
3. Galerina autumnalis AG 620 
4. Lepiota josserandii AG 517 
5. Gyromitra esculenta AG 336

From here
http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html

There is no mycologist that I have ever heard of that would
say they are safe to eat.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

And i died...... I'm just kidding. Ha Ha but really, I did pick two real nice ones on day on lunchbreak thinking they were overgrown and abnormal Morell's. No problem eating them but i will not pick them again. Good info for the heads up. Only pick what you know to be Morells. Even picking black Morells can be tricky if i'm right. Can anybody add a little something about black Morells? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Gyromitra contain the compound Monomethylhydrazine(MMH). This is a chemical compund used to make rocket fuel. Do you want that inside of you????


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well they say all morels contain a slight amount of the same poison but it breaks down when you cook them. I have read you shouldn't breathe in the steam coming off of morels that are cooking.

The false morels, (Verpa Bohemica) can make you sick if you eat too many or like all mushrooms can if you are allergic. They can cause gastro-intestinal upset and loss of muscle coordination. They are not known to have caused any deaths like the Beefsteaks though.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

That there is a big white mushroom called the beefsteak also. It has the little white skirt around the stem just under the tan fan like underside. These are edible and very good but you better be sure you know what you are picking. There are similar ones that are very poisonous. I have them in my yard but haven't had the guts to eat them yet. I will be reading up on them though as If they are distinguishable enough for me, I will be picking and cooking them up.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Nealbopper said:


> That there is a big white mushroom called the beefsteak also. It has the little white skirt around the stem just under the tan fan like underside. These are edible and very good but you better be sure you know what you are picking. There are similar ones that are very poisonous. I have them in my yard but haven't had the guts to eat them yet. I will be reading up on them though as If they are distinguishable enough for me, I will be picking and cooking them up.


Hi NB
The only other mushroom with the common name Beefsteak I know of comes up in the late summer and fall.
Here it is.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/fistulina_hepatica.html

Not quite sure if this is what you are describing though.


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup, I feel like an ass now. Just talked to my old man. He said the same thing about eatin them for years and then just wakin up dead one day. I think he had good life insurance on me as a kid. The biologist I talked too that was a buddy of his, wasnt actually a biologist, he was just someone to shut me up when I was young and asking too many questions as a kid. And the beefsteakers I read about, I went back and reread, they grow in europe and there is one kind that is edible. But I did all this research back when I was probably 11 or 12 y.o. originally, so looks like I will be sticking to morels. I am going to try the puffballs and oysters though because I have been looking into those.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I will also add that if you are not sure, do not pick it. A good reference is to look on; Edible Michigan Mushrooms.com (all one word but spaced for clarity) This has all the mushrooms you would ever want to look up for those great cooking recipe's.

One more note, I had my first Hen of the woods last year at a neighbors house for dinner. I will be keeping my eye out for this one because they were soooooo good!:corkysm55


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

herblorentz78 said:


> Yup, I feel like an ass now. Just talked to my old man. He said the same thing about eatin them for years and then just wakin up dead one day. I think he had good life insurance on me as a kid. The biologist I talked too that was a buddy of his, wasnt actually a biologist, he was just someone to shut me up when I was young and asking too many questions as a kid. And the beefsteakers I read about, I went back and reread, they grow in europe and there is one kind that is edible. But I did all this research back when I was probably 11 or 12 y.o. originally, so looks like I will be sticking to morels. I am going to try the puffballs and oysters though because I have been looking into those.


No big deal, it comes up every year a few times on every shroom
site.
You know the old saying,, the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.

Oysters in the spring usually come up around the same time as
the yellow morels do.
We were talking about them not too long ago in case you want to 
check it out or add to it.
I love the smell of fresh oysters.
*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278790*


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I will be looking for the oysters also. How fun is this?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah the Oysters are tasty too


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

herblorentz78 said:


> I have been eating them since I was a kid. They are one of my favorite mushrooms. I just wanted to know if anyone else picked them. I have looked in several books and talked to a biologist who said they are not poisonous but some people are highly allergic to them. I am going to try some oysters and puffballs this year as well. Anyone pick those?


 
sorry if I'm rough here...., but if you talked to a biologist and they said they are NOT poisonous, that biologist is a Fool. As for an allergy, it's not! It is the bodies tolerance to the poison. Some people can eat them forever and not have a problem, others can develop severe illness after only one. READ THIS AND CHOOSE FOR YOURSELF! I do not want to take a chance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta


P.S. I just went back and re-read the thread, glad you know now. I jumped the gun to get some important info out there. I'm gonna leave it up for info to other peeps who still don't know. Must be all those lead based paint chips we snacked on when I was a kid!! HEH HEH!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nealbopper said:


> That there is a big white mushroom called the beefsteak also. It has the little white skirt around the stem just under the tan fan like underside. These are edible and very good but you better be sure you know what you are picking. There are similar ones that are very poisonous. I have them in my yard but haven't had the guts to eat them yet. I will be reading up on them though as If they are distinguishable enough for me, I will be picking and cooking them up.


 Beefsteaks are Gyromitra species and it sounds like you're describing some type of a gilled mushroom. Maybe an Agaricus species? There are edible agaricus's such as the horse mushroom (Agaricus Arvensis) which is rather large and the meadow mushroom (Agaricus Campestri) They do have a protective veil over the gills when they are young. Later on the gills will turn a chocolate brown color too. However, I have no idea which mushroom you are describing. There are also a ton of Amanita species and others that sound kind of like what you were describing too. One would be the destroying angel. Beautiful white mushroom with a beautiful white shirt underneath the gills. EXTREMELY DEADLY!! Contains Amatoxins and just eating one mushroom will kill you and shut you're liver down. I'm just babbling though. Just kind of curious which shroom you were talking about that's all.


----------

